# jack advice oil change



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

okay..this is the first time, I am going to change oil and filter on my '02 Nissan Altima, myself..Have never done it on any cars before, so my question is, is the 2 ton bottle neck jack safe enough?? And Of course, I'll put some bricks by the back tires so the car won't roll. Also, is lifting car from one side with a jack is good enough to get to the filter and the oil pan?

any other tips for the fist time oil changer??? 

thanks in advance guys..


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Do not get under your car unless it is on jack stands or ramps. Use a jack to lift it so you can place the jack stands. I would not trust my life to a jack, especially a hydraulic one (because they leak down).

Lew


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

A bottle jack is not enough. it will lift the vehicle but you couldnt pay me to get under it. get at least 1 jack stand. Lift the vehicle from the pass side. you may have to turn the wheel slightly. real easy procedure


----------



## neil1200 (Jun 17, 2004)

BadBoy91 said:


> A bottle jack is not enough. it will lift the vehicle but you couldnt pay me to get under it. get at least 1 jack stand. Lift the vehicle from the pass side. you may have to turn the wheel slightly. real easy procedure



Cool..I saw one stand at Autozone for like $11, 2 tone jack stand..I am glad you guys told me, else I would have bought the jack..and not the stand. 

thanks..


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Not a problem, for gods sake dont jepordize your life to change your oil man.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Get some ramps, $15 @ Pepboys and they will even work when you lower your ride. With the Prokits on, I can't get a jack under her.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to General. This topic pertains to all cars.

Lew


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the easiest way is with ramps. It doesnt make sense to buy just one stand. I have Sportlines and i can get on ramps with no prob.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

These guys are absolutely right. Where I work we had a patient recently who was working under his car with only a jack and no secondary supports. His jack gave out and the brake disc landed on his thigh and literally shattered his femur. (It also broke a metal rod he had in his femur from a previous accident.) I'm not sure how his surgery went, but I suspect he lost the leg. 

Please, ALWAYS have a stable secondary support while working under a car.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> Get some ramps, $15 @ Pepboys and they will even work when you lower your ride. With the Prokits on, I can't get a jack under her.



I have the hardest damn time getting mine up on the blocks. I have to punch this shit out of it to keep it from just pushing the ramps forward.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Why not take it to your dad's shop and put it on the lift like I do  (It helps if your dad's an automotive technician/shop owner)


----------

